# Photobucket



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Is anyone else having probs with photobucket???
When I go to the home page it redirects me to another site that's not related..I can't even log in...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope, I just went on there, and logged in with no problem.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yep its all f-d up....
for me at least..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was able to login just fine. I just went and tried it.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh sure, It's going to make a liar out of me!! It's working fine now.
I couldn't log in for two days...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with it but my mom called me yeaterday and asked me to log in and foll around with cause she was having issues with the site. I couldn't even give you an educated guess as to why there's problems


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that there are a few random pics and signature pics that just show a small box with a red x?? Reddoggy, you are one of them.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Has anyone noticed that there are a few random pics and signature pics that just show a small box with a red x?? Reddoggy, you are one of them.


Yes! I think someone oughta get ahold f Erik if it gets much worse. I've been seeing that late at night for the last week or so. Also, you post size will vary depending on your reputation and the reputation boxes are giving the definition of the green boxes instead of just showing them. I noticed that a couple select peoples avatars keep coming up funny consistantly too.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't noticed any of the 'red' x's. Reddoggy's avatar and puppy on his signature come up on my pc just fine. Maybe you've got some kind of virus or malware/spyware that is affecting your "activex" thingamujigg.

Are you guys using Internet Explorer or Firefox?

Here's a free malware tool that you can install and try to get rid of any bad stuff on your pc: (it's a .zip file with the actual executable file in it)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/s7340g

Just click the "malware.zip" link, and it will download for you. Then run the .exe file and before you perform the 'scan', go to the update tab, and click the 'check for updates' tab. Then run the 'scan'.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I downloaded it and scanned and Reddog's signature pic still aint coming up. I did have 26 infections though..Thanks, My Trend Micro program is supposed to get those infections. Obviously it aint..

I have Ex. 6. Should I update it??


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I run Internet explorer... I also run a two different scans on my PC every night at bed time so I know it's not me. I honestly think it's the server. As for photobucket, people are still having problems and there's alot of rumors circulating right now. A few months back I did have this problem with it and my account was never recovered. Some say it's hacking some say the server, what ever it is it needs to get fixed because there are alot of people out there who have all of their photos on there because theydon't have enough ROM. IMO these people should have made back ups!


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

YES i am it tells me that my password is wrong !!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember getting an email not too long ago from them (photobucket) asking me to change my password. So I did, but when I went to login the next day or so, it didn't work. I used the original/old password and it worked. So if you recently changed it, try using your previous one, and see what happens. 

Ericschevy: I'm not sure if you should update "Ex. 6", but I would always suggest updating all software. As far as certain softwares not catching certain viruses... it happens. My Spybot could find what the malware found, I guess it depends on the type of virus/spyware/malware/freeware etc...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I got the same e-mail asking me to change my password, that was while ago.
I'm going to go see if there is an update for IE...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, you meant for IE, I think 6 is the latest on Win2K, for XP and Vista I'm not sure.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I got that email too... i changed it , it worked and I haven't had any issues. actually I have never had any issues with photobucket. I have hundreds of pics on thier. I hope nothing happens


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

is there a different way to put pics up here besides photo bucket or no?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The skinny on PB... It did get hacked into by some Turkish ppl. Mostly residents in Cali were effected. They are trying to fix it, it had been repaired for now, but word is that the hackers created holes so that the repairs would not be permanent. I'm also hearing from a reliable source that PB is owned by MySpace...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is the hosting server that came with my forum..
http://www.servimg.com/


----------

